# Stop Trespassing On Your Homestead!



## pepper5208 (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

I just noticed its your first post! Watched the vid, thanks and welcome to preparedsociety your new home away from home!


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

A friend of ours spread the word that my wife shoots at people. Everyone knows my wife has a bad uncontrollable temper so they believe she does shoot at people. When someone asks i reply that at least she is a lousy shot. Even our friends call before they come over now and no one else has come up our driveway in years. Even the postman leaves boxes down by the front gate.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

haha


----------



## ssonb (Oct 24, 2017)

I see the "trespasser problem" with a mixed concern .I realize that keeping unwanted neerdowells and thieves is a concern and should be addressed. BUT have many of you tried to walk thru the countryside, (not national forests or on established trails, roadbeds) but crosscountry county or even a few miles. It will not take you no time or distance at all before you are faced with fences, barriers , signs that attempt to bar you from your traveling . We all have read the PAW stories of the "HERO's" just trying to get from one place to the next. With a total posted mindset no one will ever make it to their BOL without being shot at attacked for just trying to cross from point A to B. I have done this a few times and more than once have had to dodgin Sherriff's patrols and shoutin land owners. I am not trying to start an argument or the stories of bad encounters but a discussion on a compromise on how to mitigate the "target" mindset of many landowners. Yes right now there are lawyers(sorry for the bad word) that love to peruse lawsuits on behalf of injured parties who just happened to have sustained the injury on your property. This is a complex issue so your thoughts will be preshated.


----------

